# our cats : Halaric the somali, Happy Ness the BSH, Gin & Puck the house cats



## nannette

Here are some photos of our cats.

The younger, Halaric, an 8 months old sorrel somali, very smart and funny









Happy Ness, 1 year old lilac & white british shorthair, always ready for a mischief with his friend Halaric









Gin, a 2 years old house cat, found in the garden at 5 weeks









and Puck, my 15 years old house cat









They're all very different but get on well.


----------



## moggiemum

wow youre cats are amazing, beautiful and very good models too, your photos are fantastic, they look very professional.


----------



## nannette

thank you  my husband and I are both photographers (we have our own studio in the house) but it's true our cats are very good models, specially Gin, she likes been photographed


----------



## moggiemum

I have the male shorthaired version of your lovely Gin,


----------



## Vixxen

how wonderful to see a fellow Somali owner on here!  I have just had a new Somali kitten (there is a thread in the gallery) after losing my old Somali.


----------



## ellsbells0123

Wow Wow Wow, they are absolutely gorgeous 

Simply Stunning


----------



## nannette

thanks for our cats 



Vixxen said:


> how wonderful to see a fellow Somali owner on here!  I have just had a new Somali kitten (there is a thread in the gallery) after losing my old Somali.


yes, I've seen your pictures of your nice silver girl, I replied but as I'm a new member, my replies have to be approved by an administrator, so it isn't published yet 
I love somalis, it's my first one but I know I couldn't live without one now  they're so smart and cheerful

a few more pictures of Halaric when he was younger
with his mum, in the breeder's home









first day in our home









family picture in the photo studio


----------



## aszuelka

Hallaric look really funny  but Ness, oh my God, he is so gorgeus, I'm in love


----------



## moggiemum

halaric reminds me of prince harry stunning pics


----------



## lymorelynn

:001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous cats and fantastic photos too :yesnod:


----------



## Aurelie

Your cats are lovely, Halaric looks a real character


----------



## Jonescat

What beauties. Your photos show them off to perfection.


----------



## Xanthia

They are all just so stunning, what a beautiful stray you found in your garden too! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Figaro

Lovely photos they are all beauties.


----------



## tincan

Magnifique ..... beautiful cats each and everyone


----------



## catlove844

wow stunning cats! I want them!! :001_wub:


----------



## KittyKat102

Your cats are beautiful! Lovely photos


----------



## Rebelneck

Wow! Magnifique!!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Beautiful cats and excellent photographs! As a BSH owner I'm loving Happy Ness! So contented and chilled out!


----------



## nannette

thanks for our kittys , we are very lucky to have them, each one has something special 
Some more photos :

Halaric with his favourite mouse 


















Happy Ness, half asleep


----------

